# Buddy has passed.



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Sad to report Buddy suddenly stopped eating Sunday night and by Monday afternoon he had passed away.
He was estimated at at least a year and a half old. We regulary tested his water and the params were good but still he had been gradually slowing down for a couple of months and then a rapid decline in the final week. We have burried him under the wild flower patch in the garden. A beautiful resting place for a beautiful boy.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Farewell, beautiful lad 😥. It‘s so hard if we can‘t find out the reasons and treat accordingly.
He was so handsome!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I am so sorry.  He was beautiful.


----------



## J_Lynn (Sep 6, 2021)

His coloring changed incredibly too, you know he had a good home 🤍


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Farewell, beautiful lad 😥. It‘s so hard if we can‘t find out the reasons and treat accordingly.
> He was so handsome!


Thanks. As he was a marble in constant colour change I always expected it would be a tumour to get him as his skin was always so busy but he never developed one, at least not an external one I could see at any rate. He was indeed a stunning wee fella.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks all for the kind words.

I'm in no rush to get another Betta yet, but when I'm ready I'll obvs do a full clean of the tank.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> View attachment 1033585
> 
> Sad to report Buddy suddenly stopped eating Sunday night and by Monday afternoon he had passed away.
> He was estimated at at least a year and a half old. We regulary tested his water and the params were good but still he had been gradually slowing down for a couple of months and then a rapid decline in the final week. We have burried him under the wild flower patch in the garden. A beautiful resting place for a beautiful boy.


I’m so sorry to hear about Buddy. He was so pretty. S.I.P lil one


----------



## PatLTrent (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your pet. Grief hurts but over time becomes bearable. Meanwhile you have the comfort of knowing you did your best.


----------

